

New NoSQL Language Unveiled As Debate Rages On - msredmond
http://visualstudiomagazine.com/blogs/data-driver/2011/08/new-nosql-language-unveiled.aspx

======
kristianp
This is the language mentioned, it's an attempt to provide a common query
language for NoSQL. Couchbase and Sqlite are involved, amongst others.

<http://www.unqlspec.org/display/UnQL/Home>

<http://groups.google.com/group/unql/?pli=1>

